# Just bought my first Colnago - I AM IN LOVE



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi all. 

I just bought a used Colnago. I believe it's about 18 or so years old. Probably has 800 miles on it. It is Fire Engine Red, chromed front forks, the chain side chain stay is also chromed. The head tube and the seat tube have the clover decal and "Colnago" below. The down tube has Colnago (all in white lettering) The bike has several recessed white clovers on the frame. (My heart is palpitating just thinking about it.) It is PRISTINE ...

The frame is a 53cm. Much shorter wheelbase than anything I've ridden. (But then again, I've mostly been riding a Bianchi Eros (2004 model)

How do I begin to find out what I have here? I'm not looking to sell it. I would just like to know more about it. If it's not too inconvenient, can someone email me directly at [email protected]. Perhaps point me in the direction of some Colnago resources. I may be away from the office for a few days with email access only.

Thanks so much. I'm really excited to be a part of this fraternity...

Warm regards,

Ken


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

Is it a Colnago Super? I had one of those exectly as you had described it. I wish that I had never sold the bike!

JJ





bronx said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I just bought a used Colnago. I believe it's about 18 or so years old. Probably has 800 miles on it. It is Fire Engine Red, chromed front forks, the chain side chain stay is also chromed. The head tube and the seat tube have the clover decal and "Colnago" below. The down tube has Colnago (all in white lettering) The bike has several recessed white clovers on the frame. (My heart is palpitating just thinking about it.) It is PRISTINE ...
> 
> ...


----------



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

jjspike said:


> Is it a Colnago Super? I had one of those exectly as you had described it. I wish that I had never sold the bike!
> 
> Don't know for sure what it is. I only know that the previous owner bought it about 15 years ago and he said it was 3 years old at the time. I imagine that somewhere out there exists a Colnago Buyer's Guide or something of that order. That's what I'm hoping to get my hands on.
> 
> ...


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

a pic would help in determining the model. are the main tubes crimped or are they normal? there were two threads in the general forum (i think) discussing nago's and how
to date and determine the model that might help you.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

oops, there in the retro-classic forum. 

i have an 84 super that's really nice. when i acquired it, it was red with white panels and pretty beat up. had it repainted dark blue with yellow decals at cyclart. looks great and rides very nicely. enjoy yours....


----------



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

gdtrfb24 said:


> a pic would help in determining the model. are the main tubes crimped or are they normal?
> 
> Thanks for the advice about the threads. I'll check there. The tubes are not crimped. And after some research, it seems that the bike is probably an 89 (or so) The previous owner bought in 93 and it had been at the store where he worked for four years or so. Can't imagine why no one snapped it up ... unless it was cost-prohibitive. It sure is a beauty.
> 
> ...


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Colnago.com*

has resources for you on its website and you can join their owners club where you will find all the help you need.


----------

